# $2.99 Never Smile at a Crocodile - A PSI Consulting Mystery



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

* Never Smile at a Crocodile by Trish Lamoree
- Bargain Price $2.99*​












Rianna was having the luckiest day of her life. Oh, it started out as good luck. She opened a portal. She got a great guy. She made the earth move and the heavens open with rain. It was a pretty good day, but just as she gets her miracle guy home, she's got trouble. Dead Body Trouble! Who'd want to put a dead body on her couch? And why'd they have to pick today?

Never Smile at a Crocodile is Book 2 of the PSI Consulting Series. (Book1: Painting the Roses Red, Book 2: Never Smile at a Crocodile, Book 3: Poor Unfortunate Souls and PSIgns 3 in 1  is a compilation of Books 1-3 at a discount price available only to ebook readers!) ​



Author Info: Join Me on Facebook, Cover Art Picture Gallery, Send a text for email. Post comments or questions here. I love to talk to readers and other writers.

This book can be a stand-alone or read in the series. I've had several readers pick the series up here with Never Smile at a Crocodile and go back to Painting the Roses Red to pick it up.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

The other one pretty much declares itself as a 'romance'. 

Is this one a romance novel, too?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I've begun reading this book, and it starts out with the same punch that Painting the Roses Red started out with.  If not a bigger punch!!!  Hold on to your hats...you're in for a ride!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> The other one pretty much declares itself as a 'romance'.
> 
> Is this one a romance novel, too?


There is a romance, but it's not the primary story, and it's not a romance novel-type romance. =) There were hot steamy scenes in Painting the Roses Red. There are only a few brief hints in this one. If you're looking for the Christine Feehan brand of erotica, I left it out. It could probably hold the genre of romantic suspense, but it'd be pushing it, I think. I had a lot of trouble declaring a genre for this one.



mamiller said:


> I've begun reading this book, and it starts out with the same punch that Painting the Roses Red started out with. If not a bigger punch!!! Hold on to your hats...you're in for a ride!


Rianna will always take a reader on a wild ride...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Really enjoyed the new book, very different from the last. Posted a review at Amazon. I am curious at the direction the next will take us. (Notice I am already including myself in the process, I'll definately read it!) Thanks for a another great ride.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Just picked up my copy.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Woot -- thanks guys for the updates!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the review Intinst!  I just read it and it's perfect.  So, RedAdept, Intinst says it's still romance... is it too romancy for you?  Let me know... I'm curious.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Read & Reviewed (with my nifty new format).


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you RedAdept for an insightful review! I'm urging all my fans to go take a look at it and mark it as helpful. Both Intinst and RedAdept have put up wonderfully intense reviews. I'm impressed at their ability to reveal the meat of what the book is about without spoilers. I'm honored to have those two reviews from this board.

Review Page for Never Smile at a Crocodile

Now to address the RedAdept review.

1). You're right about the lack of depth in the 'friend' characters from the beginning of the book. That helped so much because I realize now that I don't give enough depth to characters that I just don't like. Those characters actually weren't in the first book so they didn't get any more than those little cameos. I can work on that now that I know I do it. Thank you.

2). You said the book could stand alone -- woohoo! You're the first to read it without the original and I wondered if it would. Thank you. And Intinst - thank you for confirming the continuity.

3). You said the romance was light enough -- oh, good. Your comment about them not making inappropriate googly-eyes at each other will have me laughing for days. Intinst - it's neat the romance was enough for you too, considering that the first book was so heavy on it. That means so much to me. I didn't know if I could pull that off.

4). You said the mystery was light-weight. Yeah, I did that on purpose. I was thinking Remington Steele kind of romance and you're right... but I was writing for the irony of it. =) Still, you're right on. No complaints.

5). You said the fantasy was spot-on. Fantastic. Since I'm looking for my forte, that helps me a lot. Thanks.

6). My mother, the retired English teacher, gets most of the credit for the editing. I'm glad it paid off. The formatting is my baby and I'm glad that paid off too. I wanted some way to tell readers that the editing was good. Thank you so much.

These two reviews told me a lot of what I needed to know about Never Smile at a Crocodile. I think every review does that. I had one for Painting the Roses Red where the reader just didn't get it. That's ok, too. But that's another day. Today is a great day, with a great wow for how much thought and effort went into the reviews from our board members. Thanks you two.

Trish


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I posted this on the other thread, but as I don't know if you will check back there, here it is in the more appropriate thread:

@vwkitten

I'm glad you liked my review.  Part of me actually waits on pins and needles after posting a review of an Indie book because of what an author's reactions might be. Yes, I have gotten 'bad' reactions from even every good reviews if they didn't like something I said about their 'baby'.  

I included your book on an Amazon Forum thread, too. I like to share good finds.  

Hopefully, you will gain some new 'reader fans.'  

I truly enjoyed it and am looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm glad you liked the 'googly eyes'. 

That really is one of my biggest pet peeves in Romance novels.

The main characters could be tied to train tracks with chains with the train 100 feet away, and one or the other of them will be thinking about how they wished they were


Spoiler



having sex with the other one


 and admiring whatever physical attribute they might be able to view at that point. 

I mean, geez, I can be romantic. I love my boyfriend and can be downright gushy about it at times. However, put a gun to my head and the absolute last thing I would be thinking about is my boyfriend's


Spoiler



butt


, no matter how fine I think it is. 

Well, there is one other thing: The fact that the females are rarely strong enough characters. The guy's act all macho with a 'whatever' attitude, and the women are simpering idiots drooling after the guy no matter what is going on around them.

Okay, sorry...enough ranting.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> I'm glad you liked the 'googly eyes'.
> 
> That really is one of my biggest pet peeves in Romance novels.
> 
> ...


Oh I know and I so get it.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

We hit the New Releases top ten list in two categories today!!!

Number 7 in Contemporary Fantasy (#13 in overall fantasy category)
Number 6 in Humor
Number 11 in Romantic Suspense (#23 in non-new release)

Thanks everyone... this is a real boost!!

Trish


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Congratulations, Trish!  All the way to number 1 with you


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Today's Popularity lists were a little strange...  I didn't set these categories, but I'll take it --

#1 in Books > Bargain Books > Arts & Photography > Painting
#6 in Books > Bargain Books > Romance
#9 in Books > Bargain Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

That's awesome!

Congratulations!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Posted this review on my blog. 

Thanks for the input, Trish!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I finally got a new e-certificate added to my account yesterday so I could start adding to my TBR list again and picked this up a few minutes ago.  Sounds like fun, love the title!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Crebel -- I'm actually surprised that no one has commented on the title yet... I'm glad you caught it.  I've had that song stuck in my head for months now =).  My daughter saw the proof copy of the paperback and starting singing the song -- I almost cried, I was so touched.  Welcome to the Crocodile Smile Club... =)

RedAdept -- would you please post a link to your blog here?  I'll go find it in the other thread (I'm sure you put it there, but I haven't been by it yet), but I'd appreciate it here too. =)


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

vwkitten said:


> RedAdept -- would you please post a link to your blog here? I'll go find it in the other thread (I'm sure you put it there, but I haven't been by it yet), but I'd appreciate it here too. =)


http://redadept.wordpress.com/

I loved the title, too, by the way.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks again Red -- I just noticed that you have a list of your five star books and Never Smile at a Crocodile is on it.  How very cool.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Just a quick update for Never Smile at a Crocodile - The paperback is finally up on Amazon.com (no pic yet, so it's just freshly up - but it's there).  And to apologize for a paperback notice in the Kindle forums, I'm adding the following snippet...

    “Marcus is on his way,” she stuffed the phone back into her purse.  
    “Who is Marcus?” Damian asked.
    “My boss,” Rianna replied quickly changing the subject.  “Look, we only have fifteen minutes before the most annoying man I know comes in here and takes over with his big meaty paws.”
Damian quirked an eyebrow at the statement but let her continue.
    “This whole thing,” Rianna pointed at Damian and then herself.  “Between us.  It’s this really cool thing and romantic as hell.  And I’ve only got fifteen minutes before King Kong comes in here and messes it all up.  Can we skip the flirty part and the coy part and the part where I protest and you protest and we moan dramatically about how it could never work?”

Thanks for Reading!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Got it!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Maureen!  You are a gem.

I just want 3 more Kindle sales before the end of the month to make my August goal of 50 sales.  That will amaze me.  That would be more than Painting the Roses Red did in the first 3 months.  Thank you folks for taking up this series.  You've made all the difference.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

It came today!  Now I have the set.  I'm saving up for Christmas to buy Mr. Carroll's set.  He has a few more, God bless him.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

That's fantastic Maureen!  Do they look good together?

Excuse us folks, we're going to go into a little corner and giggle like school girls ....  don't mind us...

Do you like it?  Didn't that wrap around turn out neat?  Do the spines line up right?  Do you like the crocodiles on the slot?  I made them myself with my own little node-editing hands... okay okay, I'll shush so you can read it... hugs,

Okay done whispering now... teehee...
Trish


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm still in the corner  
I love the slot machine.  You did a fantastic job!  Vegas may buy the design.  Can you imagine!!


----------



## Splamoree (Aug 18, 2009)

Maureen, that would be assuming Vegas actually payed attention to her.  When she was the web master the Riveria Hotel and Casino she couldn't get good photos of the hotel from Marketing so she took some herself.  Marketing loved them until they found out she took them, then said she couldn't use them on the web site.  Go fig.  She does all the work and she isn't supposed to use them.  That is typical in this town.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

OMG -- it was hillarious.  I asked for pictures of the hotel rooms.  They said they were waiting for the photographer (that lasted 6 months of nagging).  I asked for a key to each of the room types.  They eyed me suspiciously.  I asked someone else for the key and she said sure, why not?  Obviously, she hadn't been talking to the suspicious ones.  I took pictures and posted them on the website.  I was happy.

Six months later, another department (names being left out to protect the wicked) calls and asks me for the original photos for what I used on the website so they could use them in the brochure (maybe assuming the photographer had finally been scheduled?).  I told them I took the pictures.  They THEN decided I needed to pull the pictures from the web because they were horribly flawed (my lighting wasn't staged right - what lighting? they didn't provide me lighting stuff - they were the ones who didn't want to give me keys!).  They used my pictures on the website for over five years.  I was happy.  I got asked once every six months for a copy of MY pictures.  The photographer finally got scheduled and no one but the suspicious ones wanted his pictures... I was happy.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Miss Kitten... did you miss me I was gone... to see Mickey... you know, that mouse in Florida... I don't think you even noticed, 'cause you've been so busy with all this crocodile stuff! I LOVE the TITLE BTW! SO cool!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Read the sample of Painting the Roses Read the sample of Painting the Roses Read... wait a minute!  Is that like Georgeorgeorgeorge... .  Will definitely buy it.  Next up... the Croc!!  I'm up for it. I'll smile at the bloighter! 

Toiy me kangaroo down,Sport.  
Toiy me kangaroo down.  
Don't let 'im go runnin' around, Sport.  
Just toiy me kangaroo down!  

Altogether now:    what?  no?


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Miss Kitten... did you miss me I was gone... to see Mickey... you know, that mouse in Florida... I don't think you even noticed, 'cause you've been so busy with all this crocodile stuff! I LOVE the TITLE BTW! SO cool!


I was LOST without you, dear! I went looking for you everywhere... who knew that mouse had you all tied up...


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Toiy me kangaroo down,Sport.
> Toiy me kangaroo down.
> Don't let 'im go runnin' around, Sport.
> Just toiy me kangaroo down!
> ...


Watch me wallabies feed, mate
Watch me wallabies feed,
They're a dangerous breed, mate
So watch me wallabies feed
Altogether now!

Oh yes! If it were a song from a Fairy Tale movie anywhere, I'd use that for the next book.... =)


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

That's it -- we did it!!!  I was hoping and it happened!  Never Smile at a Crocodile has made a full 50 Kindle sales within it's first month!  Thanks to everyone who bought a copy!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Congratulations, Miss Trish!!  Great job.  I've really got to find more time to read.  I read the samples and will soon finish what I'm reading and start on yours, I hope.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Congratulations, Miss Trish!! Great job. I've really got to find more time to read. I read the samples and will soon finish what I'm reading and start on yours, I hope.


Thanks Brendan, and I'm always looking for feedback and reviews... =)


----------



## Splamoree (Aug 18, 2009)

Woot!!!  I knew you could do it


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

OOooohhh... Price update... Amazon has discounted Never Smile at a Crocodile to $2.39 instead of $2.99.  Good for me and good for you.  I've updated the links in my signature and this post to take you to the discounted page. 

(Warning, there is still a page where it is listed at $2.99.  Do not be fooled by that page.  Follow the links from here or my signature to get the discounted price.)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Go ahead and get this book, you won't regret it! I believe you would enjoy Painting the Roses Red, as well!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

intinst said:


> Go ahead and get this book, you won't regret it! I believe you would enjoy Painting the Roses Red, as well!


Thanks. I always value your opinion, Intinst... so what do you think of the lowered romance content, having read Painting the Roses Red?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

As you have said, it was a different type of book. Not as steamy but there was a romantic interest. More mystery and character development of the people in Psi Consulting. As I said, I liked it!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I think they compliment each other.  It shows the scope of your writing, Trish.  That you can do it all!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I think they compliment each other. It shows the scope of your writing, Trish. That you can do it all!


Thanks you two... and don't worry about me getting a big ego or anything. My ego is adjusted daily by a spoiled two-year-old who is in the No No No phase... they grow out of that right?


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Just a quick update -- Book signing this Saturday at Russo's in Bakersfield California from 1pm-3pm for anyone who is in the area.  If anyone's near, I'd love to meet you.

Side note on that is that I'm on limited internet access while I'm here in Bakersfield so I might be a little quiet for a few weeks -- please miss me =).

Happy Reading and Hugs all,
Trish


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats on the book signing! Hope it is a terrific experience and that you sell loads of books! Let me know when you do one locally and I will be there!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I just wanted to drop a note to say that the book signing in Bakersfield went very well.  We sold just as many books this time as we did with the first book signing (we took more books for backup this time so we didn't sell out *wink*).

Also, I apologize for not being around this last month.  I've been really sick and I'm still weak, but I'll try to get on again soon.  Hugs to you all... and I hope to be bringing a new author or two to the site soon... wish us luck.

Trish


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Feel better, Miss Trish, and congratulations on the book signing!!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad the book signing went well and hope you feel much better soon!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi folks.  It's been a while but I'm back and saying hi.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey, Miss Kitten, a friend of mine was just asking what the devil happened to you.  Welcome back!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeay, Trish is back.  Now we can all go out and play!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

vwkitten said:


> Hi folks. It's been a while but I'm back and saying hi.


I've missed you!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Who was asking?  And... I re-plumbed a bathroom, mopped the floors and when I looked up, it was months later... lol... I swear some wicked queen comes in and steals my best memories sometimes. =)

Play!!  Where are we going to go play?

I've missed you too Intinst =) Really really =).


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

And congratulations on making it to 500 posts!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Holy cow!!  500 posts!!  Yeah, I've got 4 stars now... I didn't even notice until you pointed it out.  Thanks!


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

vwkitten said:


> I am pleased to present the sequel to Painting the Roses Red --
> 
> While this is the second book in this series, you will find that it can not only stand alone, but is more of an introduction to the company named PSI Consulting. Those who have read the first book in the series are will see some familiar characters and learn about what was only hinted at in the first book. Welcome back to the back roads of Las Vegas and the antics of the people at PSI Consulting.


So, having purchased both, which should I read first? Or does it matter?


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Painting the Roses Red comes first (paranormal romance).  Never Smile at a Crocodile is second (light-hearted mystery).  The third is coming (fantasy).

And I'm tickled that you bought them.  Thank you and feel free to leave me feedback either privately or in this thread!  And welcome to PSI Consulting.

Trish


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

There's not much that can outsmart intelligent psychics... and if it isn't another smarter psychic, it must be...


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

A year in Kindle/Print and Never Smile at a Crocodile is #3 in Bargain Books... I'm so happy!

Amazon Bargain Books link

Trish


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

That's wonderful news! Congrats!      

Just out of curiosity, where does "Painting the Roses Red" rank? Just wondering since it's the first of the series....


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I didn't tag Painting the Roses Red the same way that I did Never Smile at a Crocodile (I didn't know enough then - lol), so it doesn't appear in the bargain books search.

Shhh.... okay this a little out there but it looks like we're going to have an Ipod slots game for Never Smile at a Crocodile and we may be developing a mystery game around the PSI Consulting series concept.  I'll keep you updated... (I'm just crossing my fingers and toes and hoping this doesn't get jinxed - so think good karma for me, please!!!)...

Hugs all,
Trish


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

For those who've been dying to see what the other side of that portal holds, read up on Poor Unfortunate Souls, because I'm more than halfway through the next book and it's all about Damian's world.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

That's the mark of an excellent author.  You turn out books quickly so that we don't have to wait and wonder.  You keep us 'fed'!


----------



## NemoAlmen (Nov 11, 2010)

looks interesting - nice write-up


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Maureen!  I'm only here for a minute, then I have to go write... after about a six month dry spell, Poor Unfortunate Souls unlocked another 3 stories at once... and I'm having trouble typing fast enough for my characters, plots and stories.

Hi Nemo, it's good to meet you. =)
Trish


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

vwkitten said:


> Thanks Maureen! I'm only here for a minute, then I have to go write... after about a six month dry spell, Poor Unfortunate Souls unlocked another 3 stories at once... and I'm having trouble typing fast enough for my characters, plots and stories.
> 
> Hi Nemo, it's good to meet you. =)
> Trish


Keep typing Trish!
THREE more books? Sounds great!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been bitten by the Santa bug!!! I couldn't help it. I just want to share with all my Kindle friends a great present for Christmas.

I've created PSIgns, a compilation of ALL THREE of the first PSI Consulting books, and as if that wasn't enough, they're FREE until Christmas! I can only do this with a smashwords coupon code (otherwise Amazon gets mad at me). Let me be specific here. This is _not _a sample of each of the books. This is _not _three short stories. This is _not _even three novellas. This is the first three books in the PSI Consulting series. That's Painting the Roses Red, Never Smile at a Crocodile AND Poor Unfortunate Souls which each sell for $2.99 on Amazon.com and Smashwords.com. I just know that if you read the first three books in the PSI Consulting series, you'll fall in love with this crew of misfits in their adventures into romance, mystery, and thrills.

Follow the link - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/33006 to smashwords.com and use the code *WK27K* to get a FREE Kindle format copy complete with a working table of contents.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

It's a great series, I have read and enjoyed each one, and they just keep getting better! I recommend them all.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I just grabbed them!  Thank you!


----------



## kroyala (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you for the books

Kroyala


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Just checking in and saying hi!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Seeing you here makes me smile, Crocodile.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

As an FYI to my readers and fans... Brendan Carroll, Maureen Miller and I have published an anthology of short stories that highlight our work. Please go check out Cross Council!! It's currently FREE on Smashwords. Our gift to you, our readers.











Once Upon a November (PSI Consulting 4.5) is hidden in Cross Council but you won't want to miss it because PSI Consulting 5 is coming out in a week or so!

It's Thanksgiving at the Lair, otherwise known as the underground hide-out of the PSI Consulting crew. They've been coming out about their psychic abilities and pondering jumping across dimensions. Fun times, but Tiara's mother has dropped in for a surprise visit. They've faced down insanity and a madman. They should be able to handle the boss's mother-in-law... if they can manage to tuck all the "magic" into the closet for the visit!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Trish. I will be reading both of them, of course.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Trish - how'ya been? 

This is great news; thanks for the heads up on this!    I will download and read it this weekend. Definitely looking forward to PSI 5, so please let us know as soon as it's available


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

vwkitten said:


> As an FYI to my readers and fans... Brendan Carroll, Maureen Miller and I have published an anthology of short stories that highlight our work. Please go check out Cross Council!! It's currently FREE on Smashwords. Our gift to you, our readers.


Hmmm, sounds interesting.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I will hit the publish button next week for PSI Consulting 5 -- Love's First Kiss, but I wanted to give folks a chance to get a copy of the short story first (as it's a bit of a surprise and it would ruin the surprise if you read it after Love's First Kiss).  LOL.

Hugs all.... you're the best!!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

OMG Trish - I just finished reading Once Upon a November and *LOVED* it -- what an unexpected, fantastic twist!!! (Actually, I am annoyed I did not anticipate this or at least something similar while reading PSI 4; I'm usually good at that.) Once again, you are so clever and creative! I am *REALLY* looking forward to PSI 5. What day next week will it be available? If you still have my cell #, send me a text when it shows up no matter what time of day or night. I will be your first Amazon purchaser/buyer...LOL


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

LuvMyKindle said:


> OMG Trish - I just finished reading Once Upon a November and *LOVED* it -- what an unexpected, fantastic twist!!! (Actually, I am annoyed I did not anticipate this or at least something similar while reading PSI 4; I'm usually good at that.) Once again, you are so clever and creative! I am *REALLY* looking forward to PSI 5. What day next week will it be available? If you still have my cell #, send me a text when it shows up no matter what time of day or night. I will be your first Amazon purchaser/buyer...LOL


Wait a minute here, I want to be the first!

Really, I don't care about that as long as I get to read it as soon as possible! I didn't see that coming at all, Trish, great job.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

This sounds really good!


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the updates, this looks really good!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow!  I'm so glad you folks liked the surprise!  Love's First Kiss will publish within a few days.  I pushed the publish button.  We're just waiting on amazon now. =)


----------

